#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Trekkenwand BMT/VBT-lachertje

## mhsounds

Hallo, (geen inspiratie voor een mooie opening)

Ik ben momenteel bezig met mijn opleiding podium en evenementen techniek op het GLR.
Of deze opleidingen nu wel of niet nuttig zijn loopt al een topic over klik.

Op de opleiding word de mogelijkheid tot certificaat trekkenwand aangeboden.
Nou wil ik mij altijd ver van tevoren overal in verdiepen omdat licht/geluid en rigging mij altijd geintreseerd heeft, en ik er nu al zo'n 8 jaar mee bezig ben en ook steeds meer professioneel.

Ik heb al een aardig idee wat het certificaat inhoud, niet alleen knopjes indrukken maar ook het doorberekenen van de lasten aan de trekkenwand.
De laatste paar dagen heb ik het rigging gedeelte van dit forum behoorlijk doorgespit maar het werd soms alleen maar onduidelijker (de nu gesloten WLL dicussie...)

Zijn er nog handige site's met de normen en/of regels over het veilig hijsen met een trekkenwand en de berekeningen die hierbij horen?
Aangezien ik de laatste tijd theater steeds leuker begin te vinden wil ik mij hier meer in verdiepen (de kleinere festivals loop ik nu al even rond :Smile: ).

Ik ga nog kijken of ik in een theater bij mij in de buurt eventueel uitleg zou kunnen krijgen.
Dit valt niet onder huiswerk maken aangezien ik het certificaat pas in de 3e kan halen, maar omdat ik graag overal goed voorbereid in ga. :Wink: 

MVG Mark

----------


## Stage-Q

ik heb ook m'n certificaat A gehaald bij het IAB. ook al ben ik freelancer, ik mag nu wel in theaters waar ik veel kom eenvoudige handelingen met een trekkenwand verrichten.

Het B certificaat is volgens mij afgelopen zomer compleet op de schop gegaan en vernieuwd / veranderd. Hoe dit precies zit weet Rinus Bakker vast en zeker te vertellen. 

Je zou eens een theater in de buurt kunnen bezoeken om te vragen of je er eens wat uitleg over zou kunnen krijgen. Alhoewel ik het wel betwijfel of theaters er momenteel tijd voor hebben aangezien het seizoen weer is begonnen.

----------


## mhsounds

Ik hoop hier bij een theater in de buurt te kunnen kijken, een doordeweekse dag is volgens mij minder druk :Confused: 

En gelijk kijken of ik daar een leuke stage plek kan regelen, want het is wel de bedoeling om iets te leren!

----------


## rinus bakker

De farce over het "certificeren" van de opleiding Trekkenwand (uit de Norm2) is alweer netzo belachelijk geworden als die rond 2003 was.
Toen waren er ruim twee jaar de roemruchte Eindtermen BMT met allerlei vage en hoogdravende (en deels onzinnge) eisen, en andere zaken totaal vergeten.  :Mad: 
Maar wel met de pretentie om 3 MTS opleidingen van 2 a 3 jaar in één cursus van pakweg één maand te kunnen proppen.
En de AHK in Amserdam was de enige die dat deed - er daarvoor ook 'gecertificeerd' was = NB gecertificeerd door zichzelf want de 'certificeerders' waren de eigen Arbopodium-docenten!!!. 
(En die BMT sloeg volgens de cursisten totaal op kruik, want de hele trekkenwand kwam in die cursusmap niet 1 keer ter sprake. Sommige docenten wisten niet eens wat het was!!!)

Ondergetekende heeft toen met enkele anderen daar een antwoord op willen geven, met een cursus waarin het hijsen in theater wel ter sprake kwam. Die werd door het IAB 'in de markt gezet' als VBT. 
Dat kwam wel neer op schrappen, passen en meten, en het zich in allerlei (on-)mogelijke bochten wringen (en vooral "bureaucratisch creatief" zijn) om aan die Eindtermen te voldoen - en de certificering te verkrijgen. Ook toen hadden we zo'n 20 dagen als absoluut minimum nodig.

Daarnaast kwam Blom met een 'trekkenwand-opleiding' in 5 dagen en iedereen snapte dat die Eindtermen daar natuurlijk nooit in in te passen waren.... Dus Blom kreeg geen "certificaat"....
Maar AHK-BMT en IAB-VBT waren toch voor veel mensen een zware opgave. Wis- en natuurkunde ligt 'af en toe' nou eenmaal hinderlijk op de loer! Dus mijn suggestie - gooi de onzin uit de Eindtermen en geef dat gewoon toe. Je hoeft geen dieselmonteur te zijn om op een trailer te rijden, en geen MTS-werktuigbouwer om een Hijsbewijs voor mobiele kraan te halen. 

En nu anno 2009: 
Nu kan het IAB met beroep op nog steeds diezelfde Eindtermen het plotseling wèl in een dag of 5 "erinrommelen". 
| IAB opleidingen - Instituut voor audio- en belichtingstechniek |
| IAB opleidingen - Instituut voor audio- en belichtingstechniek |

En kan het Mediacollege in Rotterdam 
MediaCollege®, cursussen en bedrijfs opleidingen voor DTP, web design, vormgeven en video
met weer dezelfde "Eindzwermen" als legitimering het zelfs in 4 dagen (8 avonden)....  :Confused:   :Big Grin: 

Oftewel 'certificeren' van die opleiding is _100% politiek-bureaucratisch gel*l_ dat met de vak-technisch inhoudelijke eisen geen bal van doen heeft. 
Een *stempeltje* daar gaat het om. Dat stempeltje kost geld aan de opleider, maar brengt ook geld aan hem op (en aan de stempelaar). 
En of die cursisten er nou wel of niet voldoende (?) bij gebaat zijn. Who gives a f*ck?  :Mad:   :Frown: 
Ook 2009:
Minister Donner schaft de beleidregels (met daaraan gekoppeld de Eindtermen) voorlopig niet af. 
(Inkonsekwente politiek is ook typerend voor de polderpraatprutsers!)
Dus straks zijn er 5 of 6 soorten rijbewijzen met allemaal verschillende inhoud - die allemaal gelden voor "brommerbakfiets" tot "road-train". :EEK!: 
 :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hebben we het hier over toeval?
Ik heb net in het "theater" forum-deel daar mijn licht eens [met sky-tracker (? hoe heten die dingen ?)] overheen gehaald / laten schijnen. 
(of weten jullie andere plekken dan theater waar je een trekkenwand kunt vinden?)

_Mod ? _ _Can you replace the lot ?_

----------


## mhsounds

> Who gives a f*ck?



I do,

Rinus, na het lezen van dit draadje heb ik het gevoel dat je die van mij net hebt gelezen.

Als ik de link van het mediacollege volg zie ik ook een link naar mijn school (GLR) staan.
Ik neem hierbij aan dat zij deze cursus verzorgen en deze naar jouw inzicht niet voldoende zijn.

Ik ga hier zeker vragen over stellen op school, maandag ga ik uitzoeken hoe dat precies zit.
Ik heb niet het geld voor de opleiding die ik jouw link vind, nu hebben wij op school een trekkenwand en volgens mijn mentor leer je niet alleen het knopje indrukken maar ook de berekeningen.

Waar zou ik aan kunnen signaleren of het certificaat, wat ik op school kan halen voldoende is of niet?
Want ik ben benieuwd waar jouw mening is op gebaseerd.

Ik probeer hier niet bijdehand over te komen, ik schijn de ongelovelijke gave te hebben dat vaak te doen excusses hiervoor :Embarrassment:

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus FF pauze tot we het in één kopje zien staan
onder het "theater"-forum natuurlijk....

----------


## rinus bakker

Dit is het theater forumdeel en hier wil ik verder wel reageren.
Ik ga niets ten nadele zeggen van iemand als Vincent [010] ;-) of Han [020] ;-),
want dat zijn simpathieke gasten met het hart op de goede plek.
Die waarschijnlijk ook meer van het onderwijs weten dan ik 
- maar die ook geheel zijn ingekapseld in de bureaucratische lulkoek.
En daarmee wordt van alles naar de verdommenis geholpen, behalve de salarissen van directies en vergoedingen voor besturen....
Die hele certificering is een volslagen ridicule affaire geworden en dat danken we aan het heilig verklaren van een stinkend slecht vod - de "Zweintermen" ;-).
Maar vrijwel niemand heeft de moed gehad om dat hardop uit te spreken, en ook niemand heeft durven / willen uitzoeken hoe dat totr stand gekomen is....
Belangenverstrengeling is mij ooit verweten... 
Nota bene door iemand die uiteindelijk verzopen is in zijn eigen verstrengelde belangen. LOL
Dus download die eindtermen van de Arbopodium site en check zelf maar wat er van jouw opleiding in terug te vinden is....
En ga ook maar eens na of je als je de vloer oploopt, het idee hebt dat alle aspecten van het 'bedienen van de trekkenwand' in zo'n 5 dagen voldoende behandeld zijn.
Voor 4 wielen, 1 motorblok, 3 pedalen en 1 stuur liggen de zaken redelijk vast. 
Geen rocketscience - maar toch een aantal uren theorie - en heel veel oefenen.
Mijn idee over 'oefenen' werd in 2004 cdoor IAB afgeschoten vanwege de organisatorische rompslomp en de kosten voor de theater directeuren.
Maar nu kan het plotseling weer wel, en is 80-90% van alle theorie die in die "Peintermen" verland wordt er domweg uit te laten - en dan ben je nog steeds gecertificeerd.
Met je rijbewijs lukt zoiets alleen bij corrupte examinatoren - en ja die bestaan. 
[Of als je een ongelofelijk korte rok aantrekt als uiterst aantrekkelijke dame = met de benen van Maria Sjarapova, en dat dan bij een examinator die daar gevoelig voor is.]

Ik ****** natuurlijk alles bij elkaar - meestal krijg ik pas na 10-15 jaar gelijk - maar ik doe tegelijk ook al jaren mijn best in de (soms tenenkrommende) polder-praat-groepen. En nadat VPT en OSAT dik zeven jaar in de eigen drek zijn blijven rollen,
hebben we uiteindelijk binnen de werkgroep van het NEN - aangevuld met onafhankelijke deskundigen zoals van VVEM - maar besloten om te laten zien dat die slappe VPT-OSAT-hap nergens op sloeg. 
We hebben een maand of 6-7 gedaan om dat in te vullen (weer het bekende liefde-werk-oud-papier!) en de entertainment-hijswerkzaamheden in detail te beschrijven en de beroepskwalificaties erbij te gaan formuleren. 
En plotseling staan de voornoemde (en goeddeels voor zulk werk betaalde) afkortingen in onze nek te hijgen. Niet in de laatste plaats die zg. certificerende Kenniscentra, die daarvoor al dik geld ontvangen van de overheid, maar feitelijk over vakkennis= 0 beschikken! Meer dan 200 pagina's over beroepscompetenties vol-leuteren over podium-techniek, maar eigenlijk maar het liefst uit de weg gaan dat er een installatie boven en onder zit voor hijs en hefwerk!
Gimme-a-break....
Het is wat de Belgen zeggen: één Hollander kan een scheet laten van 30 seconden maar er daarna 30 uur met 30 man over moeten ouwehoeren.
Het NEN groepje van ~ 8 man heeft in pakweg een half jaar datgene voor elkaar waar de VPT, OSAT en K-GOC met 25-30 m/v in geen 8 jaar uit konden komen. 
Bijna allemaal omhooggevallen stropdassen, die een baan (gehad) hebben zonder één enkele relatie met hijswerk. Toch allemaal in het 'entertainment' vak.
Zoiets als automonteurs die zich plotseling gaan bemoeien met de chemische samenstelling van brandstoffen. Beiden in het auto-vak.
Of de slager die denkt dat ie het vak van 'brood maken' wel effe kan vastleggen. 
Beiden in het voedingsvak.
De voetbaltrainer die nu de 10-kampers we ff onder handen zal nemen. Beiden in het sportvak. 
Af en toe moest ik praten met zelfbenoemde "deskundigen" die het verschil niet wisten tussen een trek en een truss, tussen een staalkabel en een touw. 
Maar wel een stropdas om hadden.
En dan wel hardop blijven zwetsen over Nederland-kennisland ? 
LOL

----------


## rinus bakker

Dank je wel Mod!
De volgorde is nu niet zo fraai meer, maar alles staat wel op een topic!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Inderdaad is er in het verleden heel veel getouwtrek geweest over de inhoud van 'een cursus BMT'. Wat Rinus hierboven aanhaalt is een flinke opsomming van oudere (veelal afgeschoten) BMT-cursussen (alleen de VBT van het IAB heeft standgehouden).

In de tussentijd heeft het OSAT-onderwijsoverleg lang nagedacht over hoe ze zelf met de BMT-certificering aan de slag konden om dit programma aan hun studenten aan te bieden.

Vanuit mijn oogpunt kan ik niet zien wat de MBO's voorheen hebben aangeboden, maar in het OTT-cursusprogramma zat al wel langere tijd een lessenpakket 'Trekkenwandtechniek': vooral veel oefenen, huiswerk maken en leskrijgen op een aangepaste Stalogic, zonder daadwerkelijke trekkenwand eraan. Uiteindelijk praktijkexamen in de Schouwburg van Amstelveen, maar er kon helaas nog geen certificaat aan gekoppeld worden.
Sinds vorig jaar is dit anders: de lessen trekkenwand zijn verplaatst naar de Grote Zaal van de theaterschool (één van de meest recente Centurion-versies). Hier worden studenten voorbereid op een praktijkexamen ('Proeve van Bekwaamheid'), waarbij een gecommiteerde aanwezig is en wat afgesloten wordt met BMT-certificaat. Enkele MBO's waren een jaar eerder al begonnen met dit nieuwe certificaat. Nog steeds geldt: een flink stuk voorbereiding, doorrekenen van bewegingen, een klein dossier opbouwen. Dit moet al in orde zijn, voordat aan het praktijkexamen wordt deelgenomen. Dan moet je tot slot je eigen opdracht uitvoeren met de trekkenwand.

Over deze nieuwe cursus, die als onderdeel van de HBO- en MBO-dagopleidingen wordt gegeven, kun je meer info vinden op de VPT-website: Zichtlijnen - Vereniging voor Podiumtechnologie

----------


## mhsounds

Bedankt :Smile: 

Ik ga even heel iritant doen op school en hier een paar vragen over stellen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Rinus, zodra iemand dit examen heeft afgelegd http://www.vpt.nl/media/onderwijs/mb...en_student.pdf is hij in jouw ogen niet bekwaam genoeg?

----------


## rinus bakker

[FONT=Arial]Weer een fraai stukje bureacratisch politiek/correcte larie.  :Smile: [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Maar laten we bij het begin beginnen: *de* [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]Peijntermen-BMT. [/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial]Want ook dit stukje onderwijskundige elastiek baseert zich daar weer op.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En ik zal niemand direct afvallen [ afvallen kan ik beter zelf doen :-) ], maar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]tot op de dag van vandaag is de totstandkoming van die Peijntermen-BMT [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]en bijna net zo groot en goed bewaard staatgeheim als hoe onze MinisterPresident [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]ons land destijds Irak heeft ingerommeld.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En de meningen over de inhoud daarvan zijn echt niet 100% positief.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Ik ken iemand in de jouw direct onderwijs-omgeving, die zei [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]_ze zijn zo heerlijk vaag, je kunt er alle kanten mee op_.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En als je begint met de verkeerde kant op te gaan, wil het niet zeggen dat als je daar dan van afwijkt je ook vanzelf weer de goede kant op gaat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Kortom die [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]Peijntermen-BMT [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]zijn (en blijven) een politiek-correcte natte scheet, [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]waarvan de VSCD directies denken dat ze niet meer aansprakelijk zullen zijn [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]als hun technisch-personeel van zon papiertje zijn voorzien.  :Embarrassment: [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Trouwens er is in Nederland nooit iemand *A*ansprakelijk of *V*erantwoordelijk.  :Frown:  [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Want het is altijd kolder in de polder, en kolder heeft twee betekenissen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Die [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]Peijntermen-BMT [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial]eigenlijk ook - en misschien wel vijf (of meer): [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]1) AHK-OTT  (20 dagen, dacht ik)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]2) AHK-OTT + SBW (26 dagen)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]3) IAB VBT-B 1e versie = 16 dagen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]4) IAB VBT-B 2e versie = 5 dagen (meen ik, dat het nu is).[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]5) Mediacollege (4 dagen)[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]*BMT=Trek eraan, en je zult gaan.*  [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En het certificerende clubje laat zich wel weer masseren, want voor die stempels worden ze betaald. En wat 4 jaar geleden nog ab-so-luut niet kon (Blom 'BMT' in 5 dagen) kan nu plotseling weer wel. (Madiacollege in zelfs 4 dagen!) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En die stempelaars zijn toch niet *V* en/of *A*.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Je snapt dat ik niet meer meedoe aan dit boerenbedrog bij IAB.  :Smile: [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]Ik maak wel een de vergelijking met de drukpers, want de onderwijs-certificeerder die de trekkenwandopleidingen moet legitimeren is dezelfde als die over de drukpersopleidingen gaat. Kenniscentrum GOC.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Theater als onderdeel van de grafische sector? Klopt dat? [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Iedereen heeft wel eens inkt aan zn fikken als een cartridge is gewisseld. Maar daarmee houdt het vergelijken ook echt wel op. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Hoeveel akteurs kruipen er op de vloer onder die draaiende persen? [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En hoeveel operators van die persen staan achter een zwart doek in een hoekje van de machine-hal? [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]En als er gehesen moet worden boven een offset-rotatiepers (zo heette zon ding vroeger meen ik) is het dan normaal dat er een mafkees tegelijk zijn _ghetto-blaster_ helemaal opendraait ?[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]LOL  zo kan ik wel een tijdje doorgaan. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Maar in onze sector varen alle hot shots aan stropdassen blind op die K-GOC deskundigheid ? Nog meer LOL - als het niet zo treurig was.  :EEK!: [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]De TT-onwetenden van de AI hebben ook geen idee wat een trekkenwand is  of zou moeten zijn.  :Confused: [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Dus die vinden alles best wat de sector op papier zet. En of daar nu veel te veel of veel te weinig in staat.... ze kunnen (willen?) het toch niet beoordelen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Maar genoeg over de Nederlandse politiek en de door haar toedoen ontstane uitwassen van weerzinwekkende burokraatpraat paperassen.... :Mad: [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Aan jou deze twee vragen:[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma]1) Wat leren jullie voorafgaand aan dit *ProevenVanOnbekwaamheid-BMT* over de Wet- en regelgeving en de normering van de drie onderstaande *(hijs-hef-)machinegroepen*:[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial]a) handmatig aangedreven[/FONT]*
_[FONT=Arial]Jazeker, zelfs in de polder mogen die nog. En in alle landen buiten de NL-polder is ook de[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial]komende decennia nog 85-90% van alle theaters voorzien van touwwanden.[/FONT]_
*[FONT=Arial]b) mechanisch aangedreven[/FONT]*
_[FONT=Arial]Dat was de kern van de roemruchte Norm2. Terugdringen van de fysieke belasting door inzet van machines (lieren). Heb ik op zich niks op tegen, want dat Middeleeuwe ijzer verslepen trekt op niks zoals de Zuiderburen zeggen. En die domme lieren zorgen dat theater maken een beetje een robot-achtige schokkerigheid zou opleveren. Geen hond die daar ooit in de Cie VGW-T over nagedacht heeft, want het woord computer of automatisering komt in die hele Norm 2 niet voor! [/FONT]_
*[FONT=Arial]c) geautomatiseerd. [/FONT]*
_[FONT=Arial]De praktijk in de grote meerderheid in de polder. Zelfs op plekken waar dat redelijk zinloos is: een computer hangen aan een trommeltrekken plafond op op 10-12m slaat totaal op kruik. Maar het staat wel stoer en is goed voor de omzet van adviseur en installateur. De [/FONT]_*[FONT=Arial]Peijntermen-BMT[/FONT]*_[FONT=Arial] bulken van de computer verwijzingen terwijl in de titel van dat document en in Norm2 alleen maar Mechanisch wordt geeist.[/FONT]_

[FONT=Arial]Over groep c) staat natuurlijk niet zoveel in de wet  zeker niet in het TheaterTechnische opzicht. Dus daarvoor zouden er normen moeten komen. De Duitsers waren daarmee bezig  maar zoals altijd ook weer helemaal doorgeschoten. En daar is in de (Europese) CWA weer aardig in gesneden, want ook de Engelsen en Italianen waren dat met (een deel van) de Hollanders eens. [/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma]2) Wat is de waarde van een opleiding waarvoor iedereen altijd zal moeten slagen?[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma][/FONT] 
[FONT=Tahoma]Teveel tekst alweer. [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma]Dat overkomt me altijd als ik met ergens kwaad over maak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma][/FONT] 
[FONT=Tahoma]Maar ik neem aan dat ik wel duidelijk ben wat betreft jouw vraag....[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma]En ik hoop ook dat we met de werkgroep bij het NEN binnen een paar maanden een echt serieus document kunnen afleveren. De *Fijntermen* zullen we maar zeggen. [/FONT]

----------


## mhsounds

Die tekst was helemaal niet te lang, prima te doen.

1. Ik ben nog niet aan dat deel van de opleinding begonnen, mijn doel met het door mijn geopende draadje was informatie inwinnen zodat ik ver van tevoren informatie kon opdoen.

Het enigste wat mij hierover is verteld is dat je alles via de regels leert te doen.
Ook het doorbereken van de lasten die je aan de trekkenwand zou hangen + natuurlijk het bedienen van de trekkenwand.

Bij trekkenwand vul ik B in want die hebben wij op school in de praktijklokalen, geen idee of we hiervoor ook naar een ander theater gaan.
Examen is volgens mij in het theater verder in de straat (zeg ik niet met zekerheid!)

2. De opleiding zelf, rond dit onderwerp loopt al een topic in de LOUNGE.
Toch dan maar even mijn korte mening.

Jij hoeft geen waarde aan mijn opleinding te hechten als ik bij jou kom werken.
Ik kom zelf met een CV en Portofolio van wat ik al allemaal heb gedaan (buiten school)
Dankzij onze mooie wetten MOET je tot je 18e naar school en een startkwalificatie halen en liever hebben ze een diploma.

Ik moest een opleiding kiezen en waarom dan niet een podiumtechniek opleiding waar ik tenminste nog iets kan leren en ervaring kan opdoen tijdens stages?

en goedemorgen trouwens  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Toch wel fijn om openbaar te melden dat je een opleiding doet om die laatste paar jaar leerplicht op te vullen, maar er eigenlijk niets zinnigs aan hebt. Ik zou dan juist het onderste uit de kan halen om wèl wat van de opleiding te maken.

@Rinus: Wat is de combinatie OTT + SBW? Ik heb vorig eens gemaild met SOMA (SBW), maar die doen totaal niets meer met BMT-toestanden.
En van die 20/26 dagen ben ik ook wel benieuwd hoe je daar aan komt.

En de PED-opleiding in de grafimedia-industrie? Geen idee, toen ik het destijds las heb ik ook even achter de oren gekrabd. Maar maakt dat labeltje uit? Ik neem aan dat naampje van dat beestje niet het inhoudelijke programma bepaald. En voorlopig is deze naamgeving één van kleinste problemen die er heersen, is het niet?

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1 - (...) is dat je alles via _de_ regels leert te doen.
> 2 - (...) het doorbereken van de lasten ... 
> 3 - (...) het bedienen van *de* trekkenwand.
> 4 - trekkenwand B 
> 5 - De opleiding zelf (...)
> Jij hoeft geen waarde aan mijn opleiding te hechten ..
> 6 - Dankzij onze mooie wetten MOET je tot je 18e naar school 
> 7 - een podiumtechniek opleiding waar ik tenminste nog iets kan leren en ervaring kan opdoen tijdens stages?



1 - *DE regels* bestaan helemaal niet in ons vak - en iemand die het tegendeel beweert zou ze mij even kunnen opsturen. Dan kan ik ook weer wat leren. 
2 - Volgende *de* *rekenregels* van de methode die je leert aan de TU? 
Of die ook werkbaar is voor niet-ingenieurs (maar dan wel met een grotere ingebouwde foutenmarge!) ?  :Confused: 
3 - *DE trekkenwand* bestaat ook niet! Dat is nou juist waar al jarenlang de schoen het meeste wringt. 
Er is een grote verscheidenheid van, en net als we voor verschillende soorten hijswerktuigen (buiten de toneeltoren) verschillende (tot geen!) opleidingen verlangen, en voor de diverse motorische vervoermiddelen ook diverse bestuurders-opleidingen+papieren hebben.
Maar dat is in die stompzinnige Peijntermen nooit onderkend. Heb je nu een handwandje met 10 trekken van 50kg - dan moet je formeel wel alles leren over computer-software en meet en regeltechniek.....  :Mad: 
4 - Dus er worden mensen op een BE busje opgeleid om hun trailer-PvB/rijbewijs te gaan halen? Op de fiets kan men de papieren halen voor het besturen van de motorfiets? 
5 - De slechte kwaliteit van de opleidingen ligt voor een deel ook aan de sector zelf. Maar over de kwaliteit van het onderwijs in NL in het algemeen hoef je de krant maar open te slaan. 30 jaar lang alleen maar bezuinigen-en-bureaucratiseren is nu goed te merken. 
Maar over 30 jaar is alles weer een stuk beter. Als die dingen zoals de Peijntermen eerst maar eens aan de kant gegooid zijn, en de erkenning heeft postgevat dat *techniek* wel iets exacts is, waar je niet vaag artistiek-zweverig over kunt blijven zitten zwetsen.
6 - Gelukkig wel. Anders konden we 40-50% van de schooljeugd al op hun 12e een WW-uitkering gaan geven. 
Er zijn veel te veel kinderen die er geen moer aanvinden, maar pas later in de gaten krijgen dat het wel degelijk zinvol vor ze is. 
7 - Ik hoor het maar al te vaak van allerlei ex-studenten: "De opleidingen stellen eigenlijk geen moer voor, maar op de stages leer je wel een hele hoop." Dat is dan het resultaat van dingen zoals die *"Peijntermen"*.
En dan willen die scholen ook nog vaak door het stage-bedrijf betaald worden voor het feit dat ze die stagiaires aanleveren. Het zou eerder andersom moeten zijn! 
Ik heb stagiaires gehad waarvan ik me afvroeg wat ze in vredesnaam nog van hun vak op die school leerden. En ik ken stagebedrijven die er daarom mee gestopt zijn.
Lees verder maar weer de krant.

Even in het algemeen. Opleiding is in mijn ogen wel degelijk van het grootste belang. Maar op dit moment zit het probleem vooral in het verdelen van het geld. Voor leerkrachten en leermiddelen moet telkens hard worden gestreden, maar de bonus-cultuur bij directies en besturen viert hoogtij, en voor een nieuw (en soms overdreven duur) gebouw is altijd snel een lobby te vinden... (met het gebruikelijke "smerende" fr**degeld natuurlijk). 
Een opleiding die 'onderwijs-inkopers' in dienst heeft is eigenlijk al volledig het spoor bijster.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Dan gaat het niet meer om kwaliteit, maar alleen nog om de prijs. En hoeveel zo'n dropl*l kan besparen op de inkoop, om zijn eigen baan te kunnen verantwoorden. 

Probleem in het onderwijs is ook dat de kwalificatie-eisen voor docenten zelf eigenlijk een lachertje is. Op de basisschool begint dat al, de leraar die rekenen en taal moet geven kan er zelf al veel te weinig van.  :Frown: 
Dat gaat ook in de hogere onderwijsvormen gewoon door. 
Als je bent opgeleid voor MO-Duits, maar de school heeft even geen leerkracht voor Frans - nou dan doe je dat er gewoon een paar uur bij.

Probeer dat eens in en ziekenhuis: Je bent dan wel kaakchirurg, maar de hartspecialist staat voorlopig vast in de file - en _snijden = snijden_ nietwaar.  :Mad:  "Doe jij deze hartoperatie nou even - dan kan de rekening weer de deur uit". 
Kijk bij veel van die opleidingen die allemaal Thetater- en/of PodiumTechniek pretenderen te geven: _techniek = techniek_.  :Mad: 
_"Weet je wat van hijsen - dan kun je ook wel licht-techniek geven._ _Dat hangt toch ook in de lucht"._ 
En veel van die domme VSCD directeuren blijven maar zeuren over volledig 'all-round' inzetbare medewerkers. Tecnhiek is toch allemaal hetzelfde?
Dus de directie-secretaresse staat ook geregeld achter de kassa of de tap? En omgekeerd zie je ook dat garderobe medewerkers invallen bij ziekte van die secretasesse....  :Smile: 
De autoverkopers zie je ook onmiddelijk bijspringen in de werkplaats als het daar heel druk met onderhoud is! 
De piloten van de KLM sleutelen in het verre buitenland een handje aan die toestellen, mee om de kosten te drukken - ja toch, nia dah? 

Wanneer stellen de technici nou eens de 'beroepscompetenties' voor de schouwburgdirecteuren op?  :Cool:  
Dan zou de dag erna meer dan de helft zijn biezen kunnen pakken.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Wat is de combinatie OTT + SBW? Ik heb vorig eens gemaild met SOMA (SBW), maar die doen totaal niets meer met BMT-toestanden.
> 2) Ik neem aan dat naampje van dat beestje niet het inhoudelijke programma bepaald.



1)
Degene die je het best over die 'move' kan informeren houd natuurlijk een "low profile". Ik zal uit het hoofd even het verloop van de zaak samenvatten:
De eerste 2 cursussen BMT (2002 en 2003?) vielen niet helemaal uit naar verwachting _("understatement" - zie ook de acties van Hein Lobo)._ Het woord hijsen kwam in die hele AHK-cursusmap amper voor en "Trekkenwand" al helemaal niet. Wel de afsluitdijk en en vliegtuigvleugel!
Een inzage exemplaar van die 2002-BMT-map moet in de Jodenbreestraat nog wel ergens te vinden zijn. 

Toen hebben we in 2004 voor die VBT besloten om het wèl te gaan hebben over _hijsen_, over _hijswerktuigen_, over _trekkenwanden_, over _mechaniseren_, over _automatiseren_ en over _bedienen_.
En die hele zaak ook meteen _(illegaal!)_ opgedeeld in een *VBT-A*, *VBT-B* (en *VBT-C*) gedeelte, en dat leverde meteen een hele goede respons op voor A en voor B. (De aantallen cursisten kun je bij IAB opvragen.)
Terwijl er tegelijk bijna geen mens meer naar die AHK-BMT wilde. 
(Ook die hebben vast wel de aantallen voor je.) 
Dus kwam de AHK daarna met een antwoord: voorafgaand aan de BMT kwam er een basiscursus hijsen *bij*, verzorgd door het SBW. Maar die heeft bij mijn weten maar één keer - met pijn en moeite gelopen.
(De VPT of OSAT hebben dit allemaal vast wel in een keurig archief verwerkt, want ze waren er ook al die tijd nauw bij betrokken.) 

Dat de AHK er niks meer mee doet snap ik wel: het verhaal was plotseling dat het 'beneden hun niveau' was. (En hoe zat het dan daarvoor?)
Als de zaal leeg blijft ligt dat ook niet aan de voorstelling, maar aan het publiek!

2)
Dream on. Inhoudelijk is er helemaal nooit iets getoetst. Als maar de goeie en gevarieerde onderwijsvormen zouden hanteren, en de toetsing enz. allemaal volgens de boekjes zouden doen, hadden we het ook drie weken over _prullebakken, bureaustoelen en plafond-roosters_ kunnen hebben. Zijn ook allemaal producten voortgebracht door "de techniek".
Er is een hele berg aan papieren "massage-werk" verricht om de inhoud van de cursus naar die Peijntermen toe te schrijven... 
Maar over de feitelijke leerstof-inhoud is (in elk geval in mijn tijd) nooit één vraag gesteld door de le(u)gitimeerders. 
En dezelfde leugen is nog eens dunnetje overgedaan door de nieuwe VBT.
Ik vind dat zo langzamerhand die Blom-opleiding ook maar met terugwerkende kracht alsnog 'geleugitimeerd' kan worden.
Of laten we gewoon aan elke technicus een BMT-papier verkopen voor 100 pp. 
Dan zijn de directies toch nog goedkoop uit.
Dan hebben de opleiders (en leugitimeerders) toch nog een aardige omzet.
Dan is de AI tevreden 
en 
Dan zijn we allemaal weer zielsgelukkig in ons door de polders omgeven theater. 
(FF lullig voor Limburg, want daar zijn alleen maar uiterwaarden en geen polders geloof ik. Maar: dat lossen we op. Op dezelfde manier als met de trekkenwand. 
Mechaniserenenautomatiserenisprecieshetzelfde, 
en 
poldersenuiterwaardenzijnookéénenhetzelfdebegrip.)  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## jurjen_barel

1) Maar dat zijn nou juist de oude koeien die allang in die sloot verdronken zijn! De AHK OTT (al dan niet + SBW) die je aanhaalt, is verleden tijd. (En ik heb nooit ergens teruggevonden dat die AHK-cursus ook op de OTT werd aangeboden.) Als we met onze tijd willen meegaan en het hier-en-nu willen bekijken, hebben we het over de OTT die de Proeve van Bekwaamheid doet. Iets dat wordt voorbereid in een blok van ca. 7 weken aan diverse lessen (van mechanicalessen tot de hands-on trekkenwandtechnieklessen).

2) Eh... Raken we een beetje verdwaald? Toetsing? BMT-papiertjes? Ik had het erover dat het voor de opleiding weinig uitmaakt in welke sector hij wordt geduwd. Zelfs al zou de PED ineens bij de horeca en tourisme worden ingedeeld, dat lijkt mij nog geen aanleiding om het hele lesprogramma om te gooien. (Voor een grafimedia-opleiding wordt er volgens mij nog steeds vrij weinig verteld over industriele drukpersen, het indelen van kranten en hoe printerinkt wordt gemaakt.)


Om inhoudelijk terug te komen over wat er wordt geleerd voorafgaand aan de Proeve van Bekwaamheid: er wordt ingegaan op handtrekkenwanden, de mechaniseerde trekkenwanden en geautomatiseerde trekkenwanden. Die laatste natuurlijk vele malen uitgebreider, omdat daar het Nederlandse theatertechnische landschap tegenwoordig op is ingericht.
Uiteraard wordt er aandacht besteed aan de totstandkoming van alle regels die er omheen hangen (met name de betreffende arbobeleidsregel, maar ook de regels van de natuur (materiaalsterkte, valversnelling/zwaartekracht, etc.) komen aan bod).

Maar waar wil je heen, Rinus? De PvB is in jouw ogen nog steeds niet goed. Wat schort eraan? Een OSAT heeft hier lang over vergaderd, daar zitten nog steeds een hele hoop werkveldvertegenwoordigers in. Vervolgens wordt er bij ieder examen een gecommiteerde uitgenodigd. Uiteraard kost dit geld, maar voorkomt wel dat de opleiding zelfs (te) zwakke studenten dat 'papiertje' praktisch cadeau doet. Ergens moet een knoop worden doorgehakt. Enerzijds de belangen dat de toekomstige trekkenwandmachinisten goed moeten worden onderwezen/opgevoed om maar geen ongelukken te veroorzaken, anderzijds dat er inmiddels geen enkele 'erkende' opleiding meer voor was en enkel een hele hoop kritiek op de gestorven opleidingen. Gooi dit allemaal op een hoop en dan komt er uiteindelijk een PvB uit die in de 4-jarige opleidingen kunnen worden geïmplementeerd.

Maar zo slecht hadden we het niet met de eindtermen. Nu met al die competenties kunnen we heel makkelijk zeggen: "Maar hij kan nu toch met de trekkenwand overweg? Dat was de competentie waar we naartoe werkten!" In eindtermen was tenminste vastgelegd _WAT_ de studenten leerden om uiteindelijk met die trekkenwand overweg te kunnen. De enige die je de schuld kan geven is het ministerie van OCW, die deze nieuwe format ineens eiste van het onderwijs in Nederland. En zoals altijd: het heeft zowel voor- als nadelen. Maar je zal je er toch neer bij moeten leggen... OF je beschikbaar stellen als nieuwe minister. Wat gaat het worden?

----------


## rinus bakker

_"1) Maar dat zijn nou juist de oude koeien die allang in die sloot verdronken zijn!"_
En al die koeien - oud of jong, dood of levend, rottend of zwaar gespierd brengen bij de vleeskeuring precies hetzelfde op. 
Dat is mijn betoog: die 5 of 6 volkomen verschillende toestanden van deze dieren mogen zonder enige "peijn" op elk bord worden uitgeserveerd. 
7 weken mechanicalessen? Holy smoke!
Ik was blij dat ik er in de VBT-B twee middagen voor beschikbaar had!

_2) Verdwaald?_ 
Onzin. Lees nog even mijn betoog over de kwalificaties in de ziekenuizen. Of denk je nu echt dat de automobiel sector ook prima alle opleidingen in de bouw of de farmacie op inhoud kan beoordelen....? Het is een 100% bureaucratische exercitie waar de beoordeling op feitelijke inhoud totaal niet meer aan bod komt!

"_Er wordt ingegaan op....._" ?
Niet bij die 1e van de AHK - en die was NB als enige gele(u)gitimeerd. Waar het mij om gaat is dat er aan dit mechanisme van ons-kent-ons nog helemaal niks is veranderd. 
Er is 0,0 lering getrokken uit die schimmige totstandkoming van die _"peijntermen"_ want in die bijbeldikke papierpuist die vervolgens kwam over de "_podiumtechniek-beroepscompetenties_" ontbreekt ook weer ieder competentie-spoor van hijsen of heffen. _Dat valt onder "decor"_!? 
Ja. Amahoelah - als je het niet goed doet valt dat decor op jou!!

En als je die Beleidregel 5.2 echt hebt gelezen en besproken, weet je dat die een werkelijkheid bevat die misschien alleen op Jupiter geldig is. 
Geen enkel feitelijk onderzoek over TT-WAO-ers lag er aan ten grondslag, maar er lag een stapel paniek-politiek-WAO-terug-dring-geld op ons te wachten. Prima, nooit verkeerd niemand zal nee zeggen tegen een potje geld. 
Maar als je dat dan toch op wilt maken, doe het dan ook wel goed. 
En de personen die toen die kwezelige Norm2 - en die "Peijntermen" - geschreven hebben zitten voor een deel nog steeds met hun handen in de pot. En wenden in discussies als deze geregeld een bloedende neus voor - of een slecht geheugen. 

Ik wil naar een helder en gedegen onderwijs. 
En niet merken dat er mensen van opleidingen komen, die geleerd hebben dat een truss met takels eigenlijk hetzelfde is als een trek. Sterker nog - een vaste buis aan het plafond ook 'uitschelden' voor trek. (Of is Maart/April 2008 ook al een oude koe). 
Een schemerlamp en een moving head zijn dan ook hetzelfde!
Dan deugt er iets niet aan die docenten. En aan de opleiding - als die toelaat dat aan de leerlingen verteld wordt dat 3+3 = alles tussen 4 en 8. Of dat: pi = 3! 
Oftewel rustig een hartchirurg voor de klas zetten om het vak autotechniek te geven.
[andersom is veel spannender!]
De OSAT - lamunilachu. 
30 seconden _vochtige flatus_ is weer genoeg voor 30 avonden praatwerk... 
Zeven jaar lang een doodse stilte en al die tijd niet in staat om de "Peijntermen" eens echt te hereiken. 
_Praten om het praten_, maar de inhoud van het besprokene eigenlijk niet begrijpen - en dus weer terugvallen op die de "Peijntermen" (Dan is er pas sprake van een dode - of beter - dodelijke koe!). 

_"Komen aan bod"_ - dat is een regelrechte dooddoener. Zeker zoals in de USA het SI (Internationale Stelsel van Eenheden en Grootheden) en het decimale stelsel aan bod komt op de scholen: "_het is genoemd_". 

Als jij het over die "eindtermen" hebt hoop ik wel dat je het document bedoeld van Jaap Brandligt uit 2001 (= uit m'n hoofd). 
Dat na de rel die vanuit de VBT werd getrapt richting _Arb_-urocrat-_opodium_, door de achterkamers van de VPT op enkele punten van wat onnodige kantjes werd ontdaan maar nooit op de feitelijke inhoud werd getoetst, en ook de dingen die vergeten waren niet meteen aangevuld.
[wat bedoelen "we" nu eigenlijk met *Bedienen* met *Mechanische* en _last but not least_ met _Trekkenwand._ De eerste twee begrippen lagen en liggen namelijk al redelijk ingebed in de Wet- en regelgeving, maar met dat laatste is een rommelig allegaartje omvat van alles wat er boven toneel op- en neer kan bewegen. 

Volgens een deskundige van het eerder aangehaalde AP (=niet goed? geld weg!) moest je ook aan de handwand alles leren over computers. 
"_Wil je op die fiets? Niks daarvan - eerst je groot Rijbewijs en chauffeursdiploma halen"._ Diezelfde "zeer deskundige" persoon wordt nog steeds door onze sector betaald.

Waar ik heen wil is helderheid. En waar ik ook heen wil is helderheid over deskundigheid. Bij het NEN zitten we met een man of 10-12 die samen meer deskundigheid (op entertainment hijs-hefgebied!) vertegenwoordigen dan die hele VSCD, VPT en OSAT bij elkaar. Die clubs hebben ook (bijna) 8 jaar NAKKO gedaan om een beter / fatsoenlijker document dan die "Peijntermen" te produceren. 
Maar op het moment dat we bij NEN de laatste hand leggen aan zo'n alomvattend hijs-competentie / qualificatie document, staan ze plotseling over onze schouder mee te kijken en te zeggen dat we op moeten schieten... 
Dan ga ik op zoek naar de gaffa om wat van die types achter het behang te plakken.

En over ongelukken.... normaal is dat voor 70% te wijten aan "operator error". Maar bij de 10-12 spontaan naar beneden gevallen 'mechanische' trekken in Nederland (= in de afgelopen 10 jaar, en waar ik weet van heb) lag het in maar 15-20% aan de bedieners. De rest werd veroorzaakt door krakkemikkige machinerie!
_De chauffeur heeft nu zijn papiertje, dus kan hij op een autobus met gladde banden en zonder remmen achter het stuur worden gezet!_ 
Daar wil ik heen.... duidelijkheid. 
En niet ná dat dodelijke ongeval (dat absoluut een keer gaat komen!) maar er voor!

En je kunt nog zulke prachtige opleidings-documenten vervaardigen. Zet daarna een docent voor de klas die het verschil tussen takel en lier niet weet, en je bent weer terug bij af. En ik pas ervoor om elke keer weer aan tafel te "moeten" met dat soort zelfbenoemde deskundigen waarvan de sector 'bubble' niet wil? / kan?/ of durft? door te prikken.
En we weten allemaal wat ervan komt als de 'bubbles' al te lang doorgroeien.... Dan barsten ze uit zichzelf. Kijk naar de economie....en je weet genoeg. 
Maar in ons vak is het equivalent daarvan dan ergens 5 doden op toneel! 

En daar is helemaal geen politieke inzet of armslag voor nodig. 
Alleen ruggegraat, durf en openheid in de eigen sector. Maar dan wel sectorbreed en geen gedoe over 'de koepels' of ander hokjesgeest gezeur. 
Of je nu danst, zingt, musiceert, presenteert, acteert of cabereteert - als die zooi boven je kop naar beneden dondert, maakt dat koepeltje van je echt niks meer uit.
Tenzij het een zware stalen koepel is... 
maar dat is bouwkunde - en die mogen toch niet meepraten (?). 

Je neerleggen bij slecht onderwijs?
Je neerleggen bij falende, corrupte of ingeslapen politiek?
Je neerleggen bij mensen met een snorretje of een witte pruik?
Je neerleggen bij een mafkees met een bomgordel?
Je neerleggen bij een trekkenwand of bedieningsman met gebreken? 
_Als je niet uitkijkt leggen zij jou neer._ 
_Maar dan wel in een houding die je totaal niet zal bevallen!_

_(Een beetje) duidelijkheid kan best in dit vak_

----------


## mhsounds

Ik probeer zeker iets van mijn opleiding te maken, ik durf alleen niet te zeggen of ik hem had gedaan als ik niet verplicht was.
Zeker omdat iedereen zeurt dat ze toch niks opleveren.

Ze leveren zeker wat op voor je kennis, je moet je er alleen wel voor inzetten.

----------


## rinus bakker

_"Ze leveren zeker wat op voor je kennis, je moet je er alleen wel voor inzetten."_ 
Dan is het wachten (?) nu alleen nog op de *inzet van de instellingen* 
die daarvoor ook met belastingcenten betaald worden.
Maar die helaas de betalingen vooral aanwenden voor de directieshobby's, instellings-spaarpotjes, dure nieuwe panden en bestuurs-bonussen. De door Plasterk toegezegde salarisstijging voor leraren is nog op weinig plaatsen ook echt in de loonstrookjes terug te vinden. Maar de vele miljarden zijn al wel naar die scholen gegaan.
Het is als met de politie: er wordt geld vrijgemaakt voor meer blauw op straat. Het geld wordt echter gebruikt voor nieuwe hoofdbureaus (daar zetelen namelijk de bureaucraten die deze "buit" mogen verdelen) en voor ICT-projecten (die in grote meerderheid blijken te falen). In de gezondheidszorg is het niet veel anders.

Het *doel* van het onderwijs moet maar weer eens helder boven tafel komen.
En dat is zeker niet om de politieke nitwits van deze wereld aan een vette directeurs- baan (twee of meer keer de Balkenende norm) te helpen.
Of leraren te dwingen (?) iets te doceren waar ze eigenlijk de ballen verstand van hebben.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> [FONT=Arial]waarvan de VSCD directies denken dat ze niet meer aansprakelijk zullen zijn [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial]als hun technisch-personeel van zon papiertje zijn voorzien. [/FONT]



Dit lijkt me de kern van het probleem. 

En nu is gebleken dat veel mensen de vorige cursussen te moeilijk vonden hebben ze hem maar wat makkelijker gemaakt? 
kunnen al die mensen die voorheen het papiertje niet hebben gehaald deze alsnog opeisen dan? Ik ben benieuwd wat voor een types we achter die hijsmachines krijgen in de toekomst.

----------


## mhsounds

voor zover ik weet,

1) Hebben wij voor de vakken met de betrekking tot techniek alleen mensen die echt in het vakken hebben gezeten.

2) Word het geld bij ons gespendeerd aan lesmateriaal (vorige week een nieuwe lichttafel bijvoorbeeld)

----------


## AJB

Het MBO-onderwijs heeft tegenwoordig als paradepaardje het "competentie-gerichte onderwijs". Wat erg grappig is als je kijkt naar de massieve 5000-leerlingen bevattende educatiecomplexen. Feit is dat er uberhaubt te weinig lesuren zijn, laat staan dat men tijd heeft om individueel onderwijs te bieden (en daarmee persoonlijke competenties te bekijken, beoordelen en afwegen).

Trekkenwanden zijn meer dan een speeltje, het is een dak met tientallen takels die wij in het donker, boven mensen mogen laten bewegen. Voorzien van soms de meest dubieuze lasten, ontstaan risico's die in andere branches voor onmogelijk worden gehouden. Dan komt er een leerling van een ROC, hartstikke gemotiveerd, zeker talentvol, maar met 0,0 ervaring. Deze leerling doet een cursusje van docenten die ook nodig in twijfel getrokken dienen te worden en mogen vervolgens trekkenwanden bedienen.

Ik vergelijk het liever met een simpel praktijkvoorbeeld: de kraanmachinist! Deze bedient 1 takel, mag niet zomaar boven mensen zwaaien, doet een uitgebreide opleiding en moet daarnaast ervaring opdoen. Want alleen een uitleg van de machine zelf maakt toch geen kraanmachinist!

We houden onszelf voor de gek in Nederland: we proberen op een ROC specialisten op te leiden: iets dat per definitie onmogelijk is, al was het maar door het (veelal te lage) instroomniveau. We moeten zorgen voor een hele gedegen basisopleiding die leerlingen leert om zich te redden in de business. Daarnaast moet er op workshop basis ruimte zijn voor individuele interesses en talenten. Het belangrijkste however, is het communiceren, werken en omgaan met de beroepspraktijk.

Specialist wordt je niet in een dag, daar moet je je zeer stevig en langdurig voor verdiepen in materie die vaak verder gaat dan met het blote oog te zien is. Opleidingen die echte pro-specialisten afleveren bestaan simpelweg niet. Dat zou kunnen: in prive vorm, op minimaal HBO niveau, met medewerking van alle top-specialisten in Nederland, die ook maken dat er draagvlak is in de beroepspraktijk.

Trekkenwand specialist worden is iets dat je eigenlijk zou moeten leren op een touw-wand. Waarom? Omdat je dan VOELT wat je vast hebt: en dondersgoed weet hoe gevaarlijk het is om een 400 kilo decorstukje naar beneden te laten zakken...

Certificering is in deze onzinnig: de beroepspraktijk heeft uitgewezen dat het certificaat geen draagvlak heeft, of niet voldoet aan de eisen van een theaterdirecteur. Maar deze discussie voert men overal. In de NEN1010 spreekt men ook over een installatieverantwoordelijke. Maar als puntje bij het paaltje (of rechtbank-hekje) komt: is alleen de opdrachtgever aansprakelijk en verantwoordelijk. De installatieverantwoordelijke komt pas op het matje als er sprake is van grove nalatigheid of moedwillige sabotage. Daar is gelukkig nog geen bewijs van gevonden in de Nederlandse theaters.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Arvid,

ik ga een heel eind met je mee, maar in de onderstaande zeker niet:
_"Trekkenwand specialist worden is iets dat je eigenlijk zou moeten leren op een touw-wand._ _Waarom? Omdat je dan VOELT wat je vast hebt: en dondersgoed weet hoe gevaarlijk het is om een 400 kilo decorstukje naar beneden te laten zakken..."_

Ter overweging:
a) Moet een vrachtwagen chauffeur eerst praktijk doen op de bakfiets. 
- Zodat ie weet wat motor, koppeling en remmen te verduren krijgen?
b) En de kraanmachinist toch maar even vooraf aan het hijsbewijs een dagje 'touw-en-blok' laten doen?
En dan ook de typiste nog even het oude gevoel van een hand- en electrische typemachine laten weten?
De houtvesters eerst weer met de 2-mans handzaag?
De lichtman een uur achter de regeltrafos of walsentafels?

Wordt de techniek complexer dan is er meer en meer te leren.
Maar voor het rijbewijs hoeven we niet meer kennis te nemen van de bewegingen van de kont van de knol! 
Dus voor een _handwand_ zou er een andere opleiding nodig zijn 
dan voor een _motorische aangedreven (mechanische)_, 
dan voor een _geautomatiseerde wand_.

De eerste heeft nooit formeel bestaan.
De tweede werd geiest in de beleidsregel en
is direct in eisen doorgeschoten in de derde - die ook het meest voorkomt.
En nu gaan we de opleidingstijd weer brengen op het niveau van één? LOL

Waar het mij om ging is of we het serieus nemen dat je bij sommige firma's 
in 15-20 minuten kunt worden opgeleid voor je heftruckcertificaat,
maar er ook bedrijven zijn die zeggen dat er tenminste 4 dagen voor nodig zijn.
Voor hoogwerkers geldt eenzelfde soort verhaal.
Ik neem aan dat iedereen dit soort voorbeelden wel kent en ook zijn eigen afweging kan maken. 

Maar nu is dus ook voor de trekkenwanden zoiets opgedoken. 
Maar als er dan voor beiden dezelde 'legitimering' of 'certificering' plaats vindt door een "onafhankelijke"(?) stempelszettersclub, bewijst dat volgens mij vooral dat die stempelaars geen idee hebben wat ze eigenlijk stempelen.
Nog maar 4 jaar geleden was het ondenkbaar dat 4 dagen genoeg zou zijn voor een 'opleiding BMT'.
_Bijna alles wordt inhoudelijk zwaarder waar een eindtoets aan vast kleeft._ 
_Van zwemdiploma & bromfietsbewijs tot aan vrachtwagen en mobiele kraan,_
_maar bij de trekkenwand kan leerstof-gepruts legitiem worden gedaan._

----------


## AJB

[QUOTE=rinus bakker;517393]
ik ga een heel eind met je mee, maar in de onderstaande zeker niet:
_"Trekkenwand specialist worden is iets dat je eigenlijk zou moeten leren op een touw-wand._ _Waarom? Omdat je dan VOELT wat je vast hebt: en dondersgoed weet hoe gevaarlijk het is om een 400 kilo decorstukje naar beneden te laten zakken..."_

Let me explain my point of view:

Ik denk niet alleen dat het zozeer gaat om het "voelen" als wel het "beseffen". Een vrachtwagen chauffeur hoeft niet op een bakfiets te oefenen, omdat hij in de vrachtwagen kan "voelen" wat hij bestuurt. De directe invloeden zijn duidelijk. Veel huidige "talentjes" worden opgeleid op computers, terwijl ze zaken besturen die nog geen "belletje doen rinkelen". Voorbeeld:
- Leerlingen kennen alle digitale geluidstafels, maar een microfoon plaatsen kunnen ze niet
- Leerlingen weten "alles" van lichtcomputers, maar behoorlijk uitlichten kunnen ze niet
- Leerlingen weten meer van de trekkenwand computer dan de toneelmeester, maar een besef van krachten en machten boven hun hoofdjes: ontbreekt simpelweg.

Ik pleit dus ook vooral voor een degelijke theoretische basis, met zeer nauw begeleide praktijktrainingen. Deze laatste wordt veelal vergeten of onderschat. Ervaring moet je opdoen onder begeleiding: niet in je eentje.

Daarnaast denk ik dat we toe moeten naar een niveau waar alle specialisaties een HBO-niveau gaan krijgen; anders is de huidige materie uiteindelijk simpelweg niet meer te bevatten. Je kunt natuurlijk denken aan een trekkenwand operator zonder kennis van hijsen, maar da's toch hetzelfde als een chirurg zonder studie medicijnen? Theorie en praktijk moeten worden samengevoegd, op een hoger niveau en onder toezicht van de juiste mensen.

----------


## mhsounds

@ Rinus

Ga je hier ook zelf een opleiding voor starten?

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zit in de werkgroep bij het NEN. 
Dus zodra daar iets zinvols is uitgerold gaat dat zeker gebeuren.
Overigens is de wel "erkende" VBT-A voor ca. 80% gebaseerd 
op de cursus "Elementaire Hijstechniek" die ik al sinds 1992/3 geef. 

Maar ik heb zelf niet zo'n behoefte om op de vreemdste plekken 
(bij de "rotatiedrukpers") te moeten gaan bedelen om stempels, 
die ik dan ook nog eens moet gaan betalen.
Terwijl er van al die stempelzetters er eigenlijk niemand is, die weet 
1) wat een "decortrek" eigenlijk is, 
2) wat voor soorten trekkenwanden er allemaal bestaan
3) welke daarvan in Nederland voorkomen
4) wat een bedieningsman (machinst) er mee moet uithalen
5) wat de wetgever over hijs-techniek-boven-en-van-mensen te melden heeft.
LOL
Dat er ooit een VBT-B gekomen is lag aan het 
deels overdreven, 
deels misplaatste, maar ook 
deels onvolledige (!) eisenpakket in de "(Ong-)Ein(d)termen BMT" 
zoals dat in 2001 (2) over de sector werd afgeroepen door de "Magic Bros" (als ware het een 'Hogere Macht') afgevaardigden van de Cie VGW-T. 
En waarop dus ook geen in- (laat staan) tegen-spraak werd geduld. 
Zo werkt dat in de politiek, en dus ook in die club. 
Er zijn nogal wat mensen die niet blij zijn met wat er daar werd/wordt bekokstoofd, 
en zo langzamerhand zijn die BMT-eisen zwaar over hun houdbaarheidsdatum heen. (Ze stinken behoorlijk!)

Maar vrijwel niemand van de "vertegenwoordigende clubs" binnen de sector durfde dat hardop te zeggen,
laat staan het initiatief te nemen om met wat beters / zinvollers op de proppen te komen.
Dus hebben we met een aantal mensen van de NEN werkgroep zelf dat initiatief maar genomen, 
met ondersteuning van oa. VVEM, ARGH - en inmiddels ook stilzwijgend op de achtergrond VPT, VSCD en OSAT.
En natuurlijk het reguliere onderwijs - met de stempelaars op kop.
En deel van de samenleving dat daar Nota Bene van Plasterk geld voor krijgt 
(maar het opmaakt aan: 
-flesjes wijn? -vergoedingen voor 7_ jaar oeverloos_ vergaderen? -reisjes Vegas? -paddos? -YabYum?)      
Dus 
"ja, ik zal er zeker induiken en een "trekkenwand applicatiecursus" gaan opzetten, 
en 
dus 
"nee, ik ga niet 'bedelen' om een stempeltje bij instellingen, die zich alleen bemoeien met de vorm, maar totaal niet met de inhoud".

Pakweg 90% van de deelnemers is (meer dan) tevreden met de opgedane kennis en de toepasbaarheid ervan, 
vaak zelfs ook de mensen die het examen niet behaalden! 
Dan denk ik dat zoiets heel wat beter aansluit bij de bestaande behoeftes 
dan al die "bekostigde" en "gestempelde" opleidingen met hoge percentages 'schooluitval' en ook 'ontevreden werkgevers'. 

Goede kans dat we bij het NEN tot 4 of 5 opleidingsniveaus besluiten, met daarbinnen mogelijk zelfs weer specialisaties. 
En dan is er ook wel een goede kans dat ik voor bepaalde delen daarvan zelf eerst de banken in moet. 
Want ik ben echt geen kei in stroom, en al helemaal niet de "kleine voltjes" om van de "digi's" maar helemaal te zwijgen. 
Gelukkig zitten er in de NEN-commisie ook weer mensen die daar goed in zijn, en die daar ook prima les in kunnen geven. 

Maar de Homo Béèmtéensis is een overstraalde mutant die door 
alle veranderingen in het huidige competentie-klimaat met uitsterven wordt bedreigd. 
;-)
(wordt vervolgd)

----------


## rinus bakker

En net nog "even" gekeken in het "Kwalificatie Dossier Podium en Evenementen Techniek" ~250 pagina's (_sic_).
Daarin kwalificeert men zich in elk geval met gemak voor het *Certificaat* *"Valsheid in Geschrifte"*,
want men verwijst erin naar een document over "Bedieningsvakman _handbediende_ en mechanische trekkenwand". 
En dat is een leugen met terugwerkende kracht, want van dat "_handbediende_" was nooit sprake 
toen dat Eindtermen-broddelwerk in februari 2001 werd gepubliceerd in opdracht van de Cie VGW-T. 
En de 'deskundige'  :Confused:  van Arbopodium die (op een bespreking met de toneelmeesters Oost en Noord in de 2e helft van 2004)
stelde dat een 'touwen-machinist' toch de hele 'gemechaniseerde en gecomputeriseerde' cursus zou moeten doen, viel toen luid krakend door de mand.  :EEK!: 
_(hij was gaan zitten in een slecht geconstrueerd en ook niet door hem gecontroleerd exemplaar!) ._  :Big Grin: 
Maar om die onkunde niet toe te geven, werd er wel met OSAT en het Kenniscentrum GOC overlegd. Die laatste kwam begin 2005 met een voorstel om twee certificaten in te voeren - één voor handbediend en één voor gemechaniseerd. Wat natuurlijk weer aanpassing van de eindtermen nodig maakte - dus die handwand werd er een beetje tussengemoffeld in de geevalueerde en herziene versie van de Eindtermen uit juni 2005, waarin nog steeds heel veel van de oorspronkelijke onzin bleef staan. 

Maar in dat vernieuwde BMT document komen de werkzaamheden met touwen, eindverbindingen en touwklemmen verder totaal niet voor. Wel herhaaldelijke verwijzingen naar de "geldende regels en voorschriften voor de trekkenwand" - terwijl niemand in de sector die kan vinden - omdat ze domweg niet bestaan. De installateurs hebben vrijelijk kunnen 'aanklooien' als er geen fatsoenlijk budget voor een installatie beschikbaar was. In Norm 2  :Mad:  stond geen enkele vorm van een kader voor mechanisch - laat staan voor geautomatiseerd.   

Maar wel staat er nu in deze 250 pagina's "kwalificatie-kwotselbrots" dat de bedienings-vakman 
de trekkenwand moet kunnen _inhangen, programmeren en bedienen_. 

En naar die programmeerbare touwen wordt al vele jaren onderzoek gedaan - aan de Universiteiten van Mumbai en Fantastown. 
Daar in India hebben ze inmiddels wel onder de knie hoe er enkelvoudige *cobra's* en *touwen* met een 'slangenfluit' bediend kunnen worden. 
Maar de meervoudige gifslang- en natuurvezeltouw- bediening is ook daar nog steeds een probleem, laat staan dat men al toe is aan de _programmeerbare touwen_.  Niet echter in de Nederlandse kwalificatiedossiers... daar kan kennelijk alles. We maken regels voor de kwalificatie van personen die moeten voldoen aan regels en voorschriften - die niet bestaan. 
Tenslotte is theater is een illusie nietwaar?

Wat zijn dat toch voor idioten die - zonder ook maar een moment te blozen - dit soort onzin aan die stapels papier durven toevertrouwen? 
Maar er zijn natuurlijk nog grotere idioten, namelijk degenen die dit allemaal kritiekloos blijven accepteren. 

Als er iemand iets verkeerd doet dan moet je hem daarop wijzen, dat is een van de strekkingen van die documenten, 
waarin mensen tot verantwoordelijke techneuten moeten worden opgeleid. 
Maar als je degene die zulke flauwekul-documenten produceert op zijn eigen geklooi wijst.... ja dat mag natuurlijk weer niet. 

_Ooit zal alles beter zijn..._ _maar voorlopig betalen we via Plasterk een stel loslopende (buro-)dwazen,_ 
_voor het beschrijven van werk waar ze totaal, maar dan ook 0,0 nada geen kennis van hebben._

----------

